# Radeon R9 290X: Neuer 3DMark-Vantage-Rekord mit vier Hawaii-GPUs aufgestellt - deutliche Steigerung



## PCGH-Redaktion (24. Oktober 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Radeon R9 290X: Neuer 3DMark-Vantage-Rekord mit vier Hawaii-GPUs aufgestellt - deutliche Steigerung*

					Der russische Extrem-Übertakter Smoke aus dem OCLab.ru-Team hat im 3DMark Vantage mittels vier Radeon R9 290X einen neuen Weltrekord aufgestellt, indem er dort glatte 96.500 Punkte erreicht hat. Die Hawaii-GPUs wurden dabei mit 1.407 MHz betrieben, wohingegen der Videospeicher mit 3.302 MHz gearbeitet hat. 

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Radeon R9 290X: Neuer 3DMark-Vantage-Rekord mit vier Hawaii-GPUs aufgestellt - deutliche Steigerung*


----------



## Elloco (24. Oktober 2013)

Cigarettes, coke & nitrogen fighting together for highscore. 
Und meiner einer war noch nie auf Hawaii.


----------



## Manni75 (24. Oktober 2013)

1.407 MHz


----------



## Rikko (24. Oktober 2013)

Hab ich was übersehn oder sind die R9 Karten allesamt nur mit Luft gekühlt ? 
1400  nur mit dem "Extrapropeller" oben drauf ??


----------



## Ü50 (24. Oktober 2013)

Smoke`s 3DMark Vantage - Performance score: 96500 marks with a Radeon R9 290X

Hast recht. Hier sollte das richige Pix zu sehen sein.


----------



## ger-bockwurst (25. Oktober 2013)

ui ganz toll, 4x 290x sind schneller als 2x titan, das ja unglaublich, burner, wahnsinn *ironie off


----------



## jamie (25. Oktober 2013)

Rikko schrieb:


> Hab ich was übersehn oder sind die R9 Karten allesamt nur mit Luft gekühlt ?
> 1400  nur mit dem "Extrapropeller" oben drauf ??


 
Guck dir mal Bild 3 an


----------



## keinnick (25. Oktober 2013)

ger-bockwurst schrieb:


> ui ganz toll, 4x 290x sind schneller als 2x titan, das ja unglaublich, burner, wahnsinn *ironie off


 
Die 4 290X scheint es aber auch zu brauchen, wenn man sieht, dass mit 2 Titan schon 91k Punkte erzielt wurden.

btw: Die "Crossfire-Quadfire"-Papierbrücke ist geilo


----------



## Manni75 (25. Oktober 2013)

Da geht ja noch was! ist ja noch frisch die sache


----------



## Aendymone (25. Oktober 2013)

Damit sollte man mal ne große Monitor-Leinwand betreiben *.*


----------



## Lubke (25. Oktober 2013)

> ui ganz toll, 4x 290x sind schneller als 2x titan, das ja unglaublich, burner, wahnsinn *ironie off


und noch sehr viel schneller als 4 titan: 
AUST DeVinE`s 3DMark Vantage - Performance score: 59233 marks with a GeForce GTX Titan

aber mal im ernst: das problem ist, dass die karten hier voll im cpu-limit hängen. wenn jetzt einer kommt und nen 4960x auf 6,2 ghz geprügelt bekommt, dann macht er die r290x und titan auch mit nem 7970 cfx-gespann nass ^_^


----------



## Manni75 (25. Oktober 2013)

Vielleicht bringt ein Ivy Bridge EP 12 Core @3.2ghz mehr ? weiß das einer


----------



## der8auer (25. Oktober 2013)

Nicht bei 3,2 ghz


----------



## Bull56 (25. Oktober 2013)

Für Firestrike hats wohl nicht gereicht


----------



## DrDave (25. Oktober 2013)

Bull56 schrieb:


> Für Firestrike hats wohl nicht gereicht


 
Doch


----------



## AnonHome1234 (25. Oktober 2013)

ger-bockwurst schrieb:


> ui ganz toll, 4x 290x sind schneller als 2x titan, das ja unglaublich, burner, wahnsinn *ironie off


 
Aber auch nur weil der Benchmark mit NVIDIA Karten besser bzw. anders skaliert, also bilde dir nichts ein.


----------



## valandil (25. Oktober 2013)

ger-bockwurst schrieb:


> ui ganz toll, 4x 290x sind schneller als 2x titan, das ja unglaublich, burner, wahnsinn *ironie off


 
Sie sind auch schneller als 4x Titan:
Smoke`s 3DMark - Fire Strike score: 34246 marks with a Radeon R9 290X


----------

